# Great place to get materials and help the community



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I had to go along with my wife and granddaughter yesterday and had some time to waste, so i went to Restore. This is an outlet for You to donate used materials that can be reused. They have used or left over things that are of no use to you after the project is done. I walked around, and found new left over wood,laminates, tiles, cabinets that counter tops, lots of laminates, You get the idea. I found some great router tops,that were over 2 inches thick, and doors, drawers for workbenches that can be yours for next to nothing.If i need any lumber, or plywood, i will start there, and what You spend there helps others be able to own a home. Thanks.:dance3: :thank_you2:


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

We have a Restore here. I get casters and wheels for pennies,also new locksets for $3.00. *I LOVE THE PLACE!*

Gary


----------

